# Buying Travel Trailer



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

We have found the trailer we want but itâ€™s out of state. Looking for the pros/cons of buying there vs. local. Any comments will be appreciated.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Whatcha buying? 
I've bought several vehicles from out of state with no problem and will likely do the same with a travel trailer soon. 
Will watch your thread. 
BTW- I know a boy named Bowman. He's 8


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking at a Keystone Outback. This would be our 1st TT, just questions about service, maintenance and usage. We have friends close that we can stay with anytime and likely a few longer trips a year. I have a 2500HD Duramax that is more than I need for this trailer.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

No issues buying out of state. We bought our current fiver in Michigan and what few issues we had just either took care of it myself or paid to have them fixed($300-$400) not worth dealing with a dealer, most of them are useless anyway.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, weâ€™re still negotiating on a final price. Iâ€™ve found a couple in other states $2000 cheaper, hope it works out. I need a place to stay opening weekend!


----------



## salty redneck (Jan 20, 2012)

H2 said:


> No issues buying out of state. We bought our current fiver in Michigan and what few issues we had just either took care of it myself or paid to have them fixed($300-$400) not worth dealing with a dealer, most of them are useless anyway.


I second that most of them are useless. If you are handy at fixing things, then find the best deal you can and drive to get it, or there are people out there who will haul it to your house from out-of-state......have friends who have done it. If you are planning on having all repairs done by dealer, find a small "mom-and-pop" outfit and read as many online reviews as possible. Camper service sucks period, but if someone has to live in the community they serve, then they are more likely to take care of their customers. What ever you do, don't buy from [email protected] W0rld in Katy unless you like buying "high-dollar" items from someone who will treat you like **** once you drive off the lot.

"Chip, you brought this on, man!!"..........._Ricky Bobby_


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

The only problem in buying out of state is warranty work. Not like buying a car. Camper dealers tend to put their customers first when having warranty work. Most campers have only a one year warranty anyway except for some of the components. A/C, refrigerator, water heater are usually 2 years. Just find a good local mobile rv mechanic. Minor things you could fix yourself. But you could also save a lot by buying out of state.


----------

